# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Η Συμβουλή σας σε διατροφή Καρδερινοκάναρου

## AIRMAN13

Καλημέρα σας,επειδή έχω ''γεμίσει'' από πληροφορίες σχετικά με το νέο μέλος της οικογένειάς μου (καρδερινοκάναρο 4 μηνών),πήρα το θάρρος να σας ρωτήσω, αν με μια μίξη στην ίδια ταΐστρα αυτής εδώ της τροφής
( http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...=203&pro=21410) 

με αυτή εδώ 
(http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...n=166&pro=5123) 

και εναλλακτικά αυγοτροφή 
(http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...1643&pro=21645)
με ζοχούς,μαρούλι και μήλο,είναι εντάξει για το φιλαράκο μου.

Επίσης περιμένω σύντομα ένα 4kg.
( http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...=6879&pro=5129)
μπορώ να του το δίνω ή είναι μικρός ακόμα?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
(πολύ verse ρε παιδί μου)

----------


## mitsman

Προσωπικα δεν θα εδινα καμμια απο αυτες τις τροφες....
Δυο τροφες θα εδινα εγω στα καρδερινοκαναρα μου....
η μια ειναι η μανιτομπτα Τ3 πλατινο, η οποια ειναι και αυτη που δινω
διαφορετικα θα εδινα της βερσελε λαγκα χωρις ρουψεν!


Οσο για αυγοτροφη αν ηθελα να δωσω κατι και βαριομουν να φτιαξω μια αυγοτροφη με τα χερια μου θα εδινα αυγουλακι καλα βρασμενο για 15 λεπτα!!!!

Επιπροσθετα θα εδινα οποτε μπορουσα, μπροκολο, καροτο, σπανακι, γλυστριδα, ραδικια!

----------


## geog87

μιτς δεν πρεπει η διατροφη να περιεχει και καποιουσ σπορους για καρδερινα???πχ 50-50

----------


## mitsman

Μπα φιλε Γιωργο, εγω προσωπικα θεωρω οτι μια τροφη με αρκετα λιπαρη συσταση οπως ειναι αυτες που προανεφερα ειναι οτι καλυτερο για αυτα τα πουλια!

----------


## AIRMAN13

Καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις απαντήσεις σας, με μπερδεύει λίγο οτι όπως αναφέρει και ο geog87 και εγώ αυτό βλέπω σε πολλά post (50% τροφή για καρδερινα- άγριοπούλια)επίσης το μίγμα του blattner να του το δώσω?

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 7 μου

----------


## mitsman

Το μειγμα μπλατνερ που αναφερεις , αν το δωσεις το πουλακι σε 3-4 μηνες θα ειναι αχρηστο απο το παχος!!!!
Ειναι πολυ παχυντικο μειγμα που απευθυνεται σε πουλια με τεραστιες διατροφικες αναγκες οπως ειναι οι καρδερινες μειτζορ!!!

Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις οτι εσυ νομιζεις καλυτερο.... εγω δεν μπορω να τεκμηριωσω κατι, ειναι πραγματα που απλα εχω δει με τον καιρο πανω στα πουλια μου!

----------


## AIRMAN13

T3platino εδώ που μένω δεν έχω βρει κάπου, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μου πείτε που μπορώ να βρω ? εννοείται όχι 15κιλο!

----------


## AIRMAN13

Όσο αφορά το blattner έτυχε να με πάρει ο φίλος απο Γερμανία που θα το έφερνε και μόλις το ακύρωσα (ακριβώς τα ίδια του είπε και η πωλήτρια εκεί!!!)

----------


## mitsman

::  ::  ::

----------


## AIRMAN13

ακριβως έτσι mits

----------


## AIRMAN13

Επίσης του παρήγγειλα το μίγμα verse χωρίς ρουπσεν και το T3 platino της Manitoba.Τα υπολοιπα μέρα παρα μέρα αυγό \πράσινα είναι καλά?

----------


## mitsman

Αυγο θελει μια φορα την εβδομαδα περιπου και λαχανικα οποτε εχεις βαζεις!!!
εγω προσωπικα φρουτα δεν δινω καθολου!!!!! Τα μειγματα που σου ειπα υπαρχουν στην ελλαδα, με μια αναζητηση στο google  τα βρισκεις ευκολα..... τωρα επειδη αυτα βγαινουν μονο σε συσκευασιες μεγαλες μπορεις να ζητησεις να σου βαλουν χυμα οσα κιλα θες.... ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο!

----------


## AIRMAN13

Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου και τις απαντήσεις . 
Να'σαι καλά.

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη αυτα που σου λεω ειναι προσωπικες αποψεις και μαλιστα απο εναν ανθρωπο που δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλο παθος με αυτα τα πουλια!!!
Ειχα 2 καρδερινοκαναρα για περιπου 13 χρονια και τωρα εχω αλλα 2 καρδερινοκαναρα περιπου 2 χρονια παλι!!!! Ας πουν και τα παιδια με μεγαλυτερες γνωσεις πανω στο συγκεκριμενο ειδος!!!!!!

----------


## AIRMAN13

Το πιάσαμε το υπονοούμενο.... :winky: ,πάντως η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω πάθει ζημιά με τον πιτσιρικά!!!!

----------


## vag21

αυτα που σου προτεινει ο mitsman ειναι μια χαρα για καρδερινοκαναρο.
αυγο μια φορα την εβδομαδα το πολυ.
πρασσινα 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα.

----------


## AIRMAN13

Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη, θα μπει σε εφαρμογή το νεο διατροφολόγιο του σιγά σιγά!

----------

